# abs/esp light illuminated???



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

hi as stated in title my abs/esp lights are on I scanned and got this 
01276 - abs hydraulic pump (v64) 
012 - electrical fault in circuit
I check all the fuses in car and on top of battery all are good, I disconnected the abs module cleaned and re-connected and lights are still on. any help would be great, thanks


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

bump for help


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Congratulations, you win an expensive fix.


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

KG18t said:


> Congratulations, you win an *expensive fix*.


would u mind explaining?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Could be either the ABS Controller or the pump... or really expensive, both. Hopefully, just the controller.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/ABS/Control_Module/

My suggestion - before you spend a crapton of money on a part you may not need - take it to a shop.


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

KG18t said:


> Could be either the ABS Controller or the pump... or really expensive, both. Hopefully, just the controller.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/ABS/Control_Module/
> 
> My suggestion - before you spend a crapton of money on a part you may not need - take it to a shop.


I don't need to take it to a shop I'm well equipped to do it myself, just asking for some helpful suggestions to anyone who may have had this problem before and what they did to fix it. also I've read of people getting there module re-built with good success here's the site http://www.modulemaster.com/en/abs/mk60_mk20.php


----------



## nkhan8611 (May 30, 2015)

I'm sure you sorted this out by now ? 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

It's likely the problem associated with the 45F2 recall for the ABS control module. 

Best of luck getting them to actually fix it. Because you'll either get a decent shop & regional case manager & it'll be an easy repair... or you'll one that's so illogical that you're forced to buy a replacement module, install it & then get the recall performed to find out if the module needs replaced. Cause if you're already throwing the replacement codes, they may claim that they can't flash the update to find the code because you already have the code, and since they can't flash the update to find the code because of the code, they can't replace it because you had the code post-update. (I know... it's insane)

My suggestion: just find a junkyard module & swap it in. The pump will generally come attached to it as 1 unit. I got mine for $42 after tax yesterday. VW wanted $1770 for a new one & another like $600 for installation.


----------



## John123john (May 30, 2017)

*lights or relay*

Hi guys.

Well I'm no further forward with this, I have also found that the seat belt light isn't illuminating either, so there's a few LEDs not showing, any other ideas? I really don't want to take the car to MB for obvious reason ££££, anyone else had similar problems? Do these lights work off a relay? As I can't find anything remotely similar in the fuse map.

Cheers
Luke


----------

